# Wing Chun Kung Fu or Goju Ryu Karate



## Dr. Flem (Dec 16, 2004)

G'day all...this is my second ever post so I'm sorry if something similar has already been discussed. I've done a search but couldn't find anything to help me with my query.

  I'm just curious but this is for the people who do(or know a bit about) Goju Ryu Karate and/or Wing Chun Kung Fu. Which one(for yourself) would you be most interested in and why? Weaknesses and strengths are what I'm looking for. What are they like in comparison to each other?

  As you can tell from my introduction thread, I'm very new to the martial arts. I'm torn between these two styles mainly due to the distance from my house and I have quite a bit of interest for both. One is approx 45 minutes away and the other is within a 10 minute walking time. I know that this shouldn't be an issue but it's something I have to look into. 

     I really hope that this is the right forum section to post in.  

     Thanks for the help.


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Dr. Flem, and welcome to the forums...

I did a little goju ryu back in the day and quite enjoyed it, and my current instructor started out in wing chun, and has been happy to pass on his knowledge and experiences, although it will not be the same everywhere, the place I studied goju ryu was quite sport orientated and the practicel self defence side of it took kind of a back seat, as regards wing chun, I am led to believe that in and of itself it is very practical art, if somewhat repetetive in the start.
With all that said though, I personally would reccomend that you check them both out and decide for yourself after seeing what they have to offer as compared to your expectations and what you want to get out of it.
Everybody has their own opinions about specific arts, but I believe that there is something for everyone out there, and it is not the style, but the person that makes the difference.

Good luck whatever you choose, and welcome to the wonderful exciting world of the martial arts.

Best of luck,
Simon


----------



## archmagician (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't know anything about Goju Ryu Karate, but I do know a bit about Wing Chun. 

I have never studied this art, but I have watched many videos on it and read many Wing Chun books. From what I have studied, it is an *awesome* art. It focuses and real fighting techniques with no showy or flowery stuff invovled. It was created specifically to train beginners in a short amount of time how to become reasonable fighters. I highly recommend this art!!!

If I didnt have a praying mantis school located in my AO, I would be training in this art!!!

Here are some links that will help you learn more about Wing Chun:
http://www.wingchun.com/
http://www.wingchunkuen.com/what/index.html
http://www.wingchun.org/
http://groups.msn.com/WingChun


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 17, 2004)

Ok...thank you very much for the help. I've already checked out both classes and both schools are fantastic. Great atmosphere and a very helpful sifu/sensei.  As you've said Simoncurran, "it is not the style, but the person that makes the difference" so I guess it's all up to me.  

So Wing Chun has alot of low kicking, centerline stiking and trapping moves whereas Goju Kyu is alot of striking and blocking with quite a bit of high kicking. If only there was a martial art that had a mix of both. Any ideas?

Thank you for those links archmagician.  They're very helpful.


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi again,

Dependant upon where it is taught, Bruce Lee's Jeet Kune Do is quite an eclectic art, where the major philosophy is take whatever works wherever you find it, so maybe that would be something you might want to look into...:idunno: 
Then again, the majority of arts, again dependant upon where you go, will incorporate a little of everything, since there are a limited number of ways in which the human body can move.


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 17, 2004)

Once again, thank you Simoncurran.  Unfortunetely, there isn't even one Jeet Kune Do school in my city so I think I'll start on Wing Chun, even if it is 45 minutes away.


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 17, 2004)

OK, best of luck to you, abive all have fun.

Simon


----------



## archmagician (Dec 17, 2004)

Good Choice!!!


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 17, 2004)

Hehe...thanks guys.  I'm looking at it this way.  If the martial art is worth it and I'm enjoying it, it shouldn't matter how far I have to travel.


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 17, 2004)

Good attitude:asian:


----------



## still learning (Dec 17, 2004)

Hello, Both are good. Goju Ryu is more traditional karate.  Wing chun is more flowing.  What is most important is not the style but the teachers and the way the classes are run. Check out both schools before you sign up. Also the closer the school is to you the easy it will be to attend......Aloha


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 17, 2004)

I've checked out both schools and I think I'll be give Wing Chun a shot.

 The school I'll be attending(hopefully) will be run by Sifu Del Fisher.  

 From the website.



> Sifu Del studied Wing Chun under the personal guidance of Grandmaster William Cheung for seven years. In 1991 he opened the Australia Wing Chun Kung Fu Academy. In 1995 Sifu Del held the Australian Light Heavy weight title competing against all styles.


----------



## archmagician (Dec 17, 2004)

William Cheung is a very famous Wing Chun Grandmaster. Most of the Wing Chun Videos I have are his. They are excellent instructional videos! Also, a little known fact is that he is in the Guiness Book of world records for the fastest puncher!


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 18, 2004)

archmagician said:
			
		

> William Cheung is a very famous Wing Chun Grandmaster. Most of the Wing Chun Videos I have are his. They are excellent instructional videos! Also, a little known fact is that he is in the Guiness Book of world records for the fastest puncher!


All the more reason to be excited about Wing Chun.   Thanks for that.


----------



## gp322 (Dec 20, 2004)

Do you know what is Wing Chun ? Do you know why Bruce Lee learnt Wing Chun ? Do you really realise your hands ? Do you know how to use it ? I can't find the correct Wing Chun Form in the internet except this site. Stop ruin the real Wing Chun Kung Fu PLEASE ! Go to that site to learn what is real Wing Chun and real Chinese Kung Fu http://www.mastercarloslee.shawbiz.ca/videoclips.htm then you'll get the answer ! :supcool:


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 20, 2004)

Mate, you've lost me but thanks for the link. 

 So how have I ruined Wing Chun?  Please elaborate on that one.


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey again...

Instead of starting a new thread, I just thought I'd ask in this one.  

Is there much of a difference between Gojukai Karate and Goju Ryu Karate?  If so, what are the strengths and weaknesses of Gojukai in comparison to Goju Ryu and Wing Chun?


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 23, 2004)

Anybody know the answer to the above question?


----------



## DarrenJew (Jan 5, 2005)

Though my background is in Wing Chun. From what I can tell Goju Ryu Karate has a fairly strong wide stance and powerful deliberate blows. I consider it as a long system, meaning two opponents stand at an optimum distance. Their blow are delivered at full extension. They have very high kicks with circular and straight motions.  I also understand that it has roots in traditional Karate, and White Crane Kung Fu, and from the name Go-Ju it is considered a hard and soft system.

Wing Chun is a close system. In Wing Chun you want to move in and close up the space between your self and your opponent. Once contact is made you don't want to break it until the fight is over. The system stresses the "centerline" and straight punches. Since the range is close, it does not stress high kicks. It also stresses simultaneous blocking and punching. The system was developed by a woman, and does not stress strength. Once your good at an exercise called "Chi Sau" sticky hands (you practice this with a partner) you get to put on the blindfold and, virtually, you should be able to fight blind or in a pitch dark room.

Picking a style is still personal preference. You have to enjoy whichever art form you learn.


----------

